# This is what LGD's do



## BarredRockMomma (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2013)

LOVE IT... But where is the pyr and Anatolian


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Feb 5, 2013)

Looking for Straw?  Or someone to let them lay around on the couch


----------



## babsbag (Feb 5, 2013)

AHHHH... Too cute!!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 5, 2013)

Love it!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 5, 2013)

*Aww. *


----------

